# محرك كهرو مغناطيسى دائم الحركة



## ahmed es (29 ديسمبر 2010)

العالم الحديث ما هو الا كصورة لوجه آخر من العملة للعالم القديم

فكما خلق الله الأرض والبشر عليها وتجد مجموعة صغيرة من البشر تتحكم فى مصالح المجموعة الأكبر
فالملوك كانوا يحكمون الشعوب قديما الآن الشركات الإقتصادية وبالأخص شركات البترول ومصادر الطاقة وهذه الشركات تريد ان تظل مسيطرة على مقدرات الشعوب فى الأرض وذلك عن طريق الوهم انه لا يوجد طاقة رخيصة غير طاقة البترول


هذه هى مقدمة لقصة عالم أمريكى اراد ان يكسر هذه القاعدة وتوصل الى محرك كهرو مغناطيسى دائم الحركة

هو عالم الفيزياء هارودز إم غيلر 

إستطاع ان يستغل الطاقة الكامنة المتجددة فى قطبى المغناطيس الدائم فى إستخدامها فى المحرك الذى يدور الى مالا نهاية بإحداث ثورة فى مجال الطاقة وذلك اذا وضعت بترتيب معين بحيث يكون الفرق الزاوى بين قطبى كل مغناطيس عمودى = 30 درجة ويتم وضع مثيلاتها ولكن متعاكسة على الجزء المتحرك من الموتور وبذلك ستعمل الأقطاب المتدافعة فى التنافر من بعضها البعض بحيث عندما يتنافر كل قطب مع مثيلة على الجزء المتحرك يحرك المحرك نصف دورة ( أو اقل حسب عدد الأقطاب المتعامدة داخل المحرك ) حتى يعمل زوج آخر من الأقطاب على اكمال دوران المحرك وبذلك تظل الأقطاب فى تنافر دائم ومنها يظل المحرك فى حركة دائمة 

ولكن هذا المحرك يعيبة شئ واحد ( لا يوجد شئ كامل ) انه يعتمد على قوة المغناطيسات الداخلة فى تركيبه وهى تضعف مع الزمن لكن على الأقل سيأخذ هذا زمن طويل حتى يكون هناك ضرورة فى تغييرها وستكون فى هذا الوقت حصلت على طاقة لمدة طويلة مجانية ويمكنك بها شحين آلاف الأقطاب المغناطيسية ومنها تضاعف امكانيات صناعة هذه المحركات واترك لك الحساب لتعيش مع هذا الحلم ومع هذا العالم

صورة لهذا المحرك






نهاية القصة هذا العالم لم تعد تسمع عنه لانه كالعادة اما قتل أو وضع فى زنزانة بعيدة ربما على القمر لكن هذا لا يجعلنا نيأس لان قطار الطاقة المجانية آت آت لا محالة وسيفرم فى طريقة كل شركات الطاقة التقليدية ويحقق الرخاء للإنسانية المظلومة

لذلك يجب علينا ان نحاول فى هذا المجال ولا نيأس أبدا ولا نلتفت للمثبطيت وهم مخدوعون بهذه الشركات


----------



## د حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*انتحار*



ahmed es قال:


> نهاية القصة هذا العالم لم تعد تسمع عنه لانه كالعادة اما قتل أو وضع فى زنزانة بعيدة


تحية طيبة
هذا العالم مثله مثل الكثيرون .... لقد انتحر بعد ان فشل اختراعه بعد جهود سنوات في العبث والعناد​


----------



## ahmed es (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أو قل قتلوه لأنه حاول عرض مشروعه العبقرى على الأوساط العلمية ولكن للأسف لاقوه بمثل ما لاقيت الموضوع هنا

انا تابعت المنتدى ورأيت كيف تحارب تلك المشاريع الطموحة


----------



## zamalkawi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نرجو مزيدا من الشرح والإيضاح لفكرة عمل الموتور، شرحا تفصيليا


----------



## aminabdulhady (1 يناير 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> انا تابعت المنتدى ورأيت كيف تحارب تلك المشاريع الطموحة



*عزيزي أحمد الفكرة مطروحة في المنتدى ومنذ فترة طويلة ، وعرضك لها يمثل تكرار لطرح الفكرة ، وللعلم فهذه الفكرة لا تتعارض مع مبدأ حفظ الطاقة ، ولا يوجد في المنتدى من يحارب المشاريع الطموحة غير رية و سكينة المعروفتان للجميع ، واللتان تفتقدان للبرهان العلمي في ردودهما
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي*


----------



## د حسين (1 يناير 2011)

*سامحك الله يا سيد أحمد*

تحية طيبة للجميع 
أشكر السيد أحمد على موضوعه ... وأطلب منه بيان حقيقة هذا الموضوع من أجل الفائدة ...(( ياسيد أحمد اكتب مشاركة تبين ذلك قبل ان أظهر انا ماكتبته أنت لي بالرسالة الخاصة )) 
وهذا ربما ينهي كثيرا من التساؤلات ؟؟؟
​


----------



## د حسين (1 يناير 2011)

*ريا وسكينة*



aminabdulhady قال:


> *عزيزي أحمد الفكرة مطروحة في المنتدى ومنذ فترة طويلة ، وعرضك لها يمثل تكرار لطرح الفكرة ، وللعلم فهذه الفكرة لا تتعارض مع مبدأ حفظ الطاقة ، ولا يوجد في المنتدى من يحارب المشاريع الطموحة غير رية و سكينة المعروفتان للجميع ، واللتان تفتقدان للبرهان العلمي في ردودهما
> تحياتي
> أمين عبدالهادي*


  تحية للجميع 
ياسيد عبد الهادي ستعرف من هم ريا وسكينة بعد ان يوضح صاحب الموضوع موقفه الحقيقي ... واذا لم يمتلك الشجاعة لذلك فسوف أعرض لك حقيقة ماكتبه السيد أحمد ( وأفضل ان يظهر ذلك بنفسه )


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 يناير 2011)

د حسين قال:


> تحية للجميع
> ياسيد عبد الهادي ستعرف من هم ريا وسكينة بعد ان يوضح صاحب الموضوع موقفه الحقيقي ... واذا لم يمتلك الشجاعة لذلك فسوف أعرض لك حقيقة ماكتبه السيد أحمد ( وأفضل ان يظهر ذلك بنفسه )



يا سيد حسين موقفه الحقيقي لا يقدم ولا يؤخر لأنه ليس أول من طرح الفكرة بل هو في ذيل قائمة المتحدثين
ثم ماذا سيهمنا لو اكتشفنا أنه عميل للموساد أو cia أو حتى باني البيتين الأبيض والأحمر
يا رجل هون عليك


----------



## ahmed es (2 يناير 2011)

نعم اعترف انى عميل لل cia فى منع دخول تلك التكنولوجيا للبلاد

شجاعة إيه يا دكتر بصراحة انا كنت مستنى ردك فى رسالة خاصة ومدخلتش على الموضوع من ساعتها يعنى مفيش حاجة يتخاف منها

الموضوع من تأليفى بالكامل يا يشباب ونوعية المواضيع فى هذا المنتدى تشعر بالمرض وما يشعر بالمرض أكثر هو انه منتدى متخصص المفترض انى كنت اسمع عنه انه كذلك وما يزيد هذا الموضوع سخفا هو تحرك الأعضاء زوى الخبرات فى الرد عليه


----------



## ahmed es (2 يناير 2011)

aminabdulhady قال:


> *عزيزي أحمد الفكرة مطروحة في المنتدى ومنذ فترة طويلة ، وعرضك لها يمثل تكرار لطرح الفكرة ، وللعلم فهذه الفكرة لا تتعارض مع مبدأ حفظ الطاقة ، ولا يوجد في المنتدى من يحارب المشاريع الطموحة غير رية و سكينة المعروفتان للجميع ، واللتان تفتقدان للبرهان العلمي في ردودهما
> تحياتي
> أمين عبدالهادي*


هذه الفكة ايقنت من استحالتها وانا فى الثانوية العامة

فكرت فى اشياء كثيرة كهذه

منها موتور يغذى دينامو والدينامو مرتبط بالموتور وهذه أيضا مستحيلة بالتجربة وهذا منذ اكثر من 8 سنوات واعرف هذا

من السهل ان آتى لك بعشرون فكرة كلها مختلفة عن بعضها وكلها من وحى خيالى واسوق لها فى أى منتدى غير متخصص وأرفع رك فيديو على اليوتيوب لهذا الجهاز يعمل (طبعا ليس على نفس المبدأ )

وسيأتى شخص مخدوع فى النهاية ليفكر فى صنع جهاز مشابة


الشئ المشترك فى كل المواضيع التى رأيتها تتحدث عن محرك دائم الحركة او نسف قانون بقاء الطاقة هو افتقار اصحابها كلهم للعلم الذى يؤهلهم لصناعة ابسط الأجهزة

بل حتى ما ذادنى غيظا هو احد زملائى كان يريد صناعة محرك يعمل فقط على المياة فى مشروع تخرج !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! جلست اقنعه فى ايام بإستحالة هذا وهو لا يصدق ويظل يقول لى هناك من صنعها وأراها على المنتديات (لم اكن حتى رأيت بعد ما رأيته هنا ) حتى افادهم المشرف على المشروع بإستحالة ما يتكلم عنه

والآن بعد ما رأيت مواضيع منتداكم زال العجب فى ان يأتى طلبة فى كليات الهندسة بالتفكير فى عبقريات كهذه


----------



## zamalkawi (2 يناير 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> والآن بعد ما رأيت مواضيع منتداكم زال العجب فى ان يأتى طلبة فى كليات الهندسة بالتفكير فى عبقريات كهذه


هذا هو أكثر ما يؤسف في الأمر
أن بعض المقتنعين بهذا الهراء مهندسون
تصور مهندسا، يرمي العلم الذي تعلمه وراء ظهره ويجري وراء هراء المنتديات وأكاذيب اليوتيوب

وما يحزنني أيضا أن غير المتخصصين لا يحترمون آراء المتخصصين
تصور أنك لديك مشكلة قانونية، وأفتاك المحامي برأيه، فلم تعبأ به
أو لديك مشكلة صحية، ونصحك الطبيب بعلاج ولم تقم به
فنحن كمهندسين يحزننا أن تجد من لا يعرف عن الهندسة سوى أنه "يحبها" كما يدعي بدون أن يقرأ عنها شيئا، ثم تجد أنه يجادلك بدون علم ويقول أنك مخطئ
نحن لسنا معصومون بالطبع، ولكن عندما يكون أحدهم لا يعرف أي شيء عن أي شيء، ولا يحترم رأيك كمتخصص، أو على الأقل كدارس، فهذا دليل على انحدار ثقافي خطير تمر به بلادنا


----------



## د حسين (2 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا للسيد أحمد*



ahmed es قال:


> نعم اعترف انى عميل لل cia فى منع دخول تلك التكنولوجيا للبلاد
> 
> شجاعة إيه يا دكتر بصراحة انا كنت مستنى ردك فى رسالة خاصة ومدخلتش على الموضوع من ساعتها يعنى مفيش حاجة يتخاف منها
> 
> الموضوع من تأليفى بالكامل يا يشباب ونوعية المواضيع فى هذا المنتدى تشعر بالمرض وما يشعر بالمرض أكثر هو انه منتدى متخصص المفترض انى كنت اسمع عنه انه كذلك وما يزيد هذا الموضوع سخفا هو تحرك الأعضاء زوى الخبرات فى الرد عليه


تحية طيبة للجميع 
وشكر خاص للسيد أحمد على الرد الواضح والصريح
منذ البداية توقعت ان يكون جهازه نكتة او مزحة وانه يحضر لرد قوي ... وبنفس الوقت خشيت ان يكون من مؤييدي محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ويدخلنا في متاهة جديدة.
سيدي العزيز اننا نشعر بشيئ من السخافة عندما نرد على مروجي فكرة المحرك الدائم .. ولكننا نجد من الواجب الرد والنصيحة منعا لهدر أموالهم وأوقاتهم ولتجنيبهم الأخطار ... ومن اجل ذلك تحملنا المسبات والاهانات والاتهامات بالعمالة والعمل على تأخير الأمة العربية .. ولا يستبعد ان يكون قد هدر دمنا وينتظروننا لاعدامنا ...
رغم ان الأمور العلمية واضحة ولكن اختلفوا فيها وللأسف الشديد قسم منهم مهندسين .. وربما أعلى درجة من ذلك ...
وحتى الآن المعركة دائرة بسبب جدالهم .. وانتصارنا الوحيد ان المشرف طلب ارفاق عبارة ( مستحيل لأنه مخالف لمبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة ) مع كل موضوع يتحدث عن ذلك .... 
اخي العزيز اكرر شكري لك وارجو انضمامك الى فريق (المعارضة لمحرك دائم الحركة ) وهذا ليس سخافة لأن اعدادا كبيرة من أنصاف المتعلمين يعتقدون بوجود هذا المحرك وهم كثر ومنتشرون وانا اعرف شخصيا عددا منهم واقناعهم صعب وبحاجة لجهودنا
مع اطيب تمنياتي ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2011)

أرجو من الجميع مراعاة مشاعر الآخرين فلا ينبغي أن ننسب الرجال إلى شخصيات أنثوية 
وأعتبره مخالفة لأحد قوانين وشروط الملتقى ..
"عدم تكرار ذلك "​ 


> يحارب المشاريع الطموحة غير رية و سكينة المعروفتان للجميع


 
الموضوع مغلق .. حيث إستنفذ مادة النقاش ..​


----------

